

YC: It’s a mistake to use marketing-speak. Marketing denoise applied - famerr
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img538/9307/WMTBkG.png

======
pedalpete
I'd suggest the "To improve how people navigate on earth" to still be a poor
description. It doesn't use the jargon, but it also doesn't tell anybody about
what the thing is/does/how people will use it. It completely lacks emotion and
connection to a consumer.

"A map on your phone so you can get directions no matter where you are"

"A better location system so you can find the place you're looking for without
having to look at or read directions"

I'd suggest "to improve" is not a goal, your description needs to be more
concrete, yet flexible enough that you aren't limiting other peoples
imaginative use of your product.

~~~
famerr
Valuable suggestions... Thank you.

------
famerr
Y Combinator. How to apply successfully guideline. It’s a mistake to use
marketing-speak to make your idea sound more exciting.

~~~
famerr
It mostly to attract attention to my late application to be honest

